# 13 foot gheenoe motor sizing question.



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

So Im new here Ive been a long time lurker and finally got a new 2010 13" Gheenoe! I put a 2008 Tohatsu 4 stroke 6hp on it. With a second person in the front it runs about 11mph, when im alone I only hit 8 mph? whats the problem here? I realize Im porpoising a bit and thats why I go slower alone but why am I only getting 11 mph with 2 people?!?!?

Seems like thats alittle slow?

Do I just need a bigger motor? 

Also what can I do to limit porpoising when Im alone? I realize I need weight up front but other than a trolling motor or a custom deck what can i do?


Any help would be appreciated Im super frustrated! :-?


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Also forgot to mention I have 2 80s 15'9" highsiders.. would these be better for that 6hp? 

I wanted to run the 13er only because its newer and i fish alone alot...


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Others will respond with answers that involve adding stuff to your motor, like a hydrofoil. They will work well for you. I had the same issue with my 15' and I just tucked the motor in one more pin and it flattened out. Just my .02.


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was thinking about a hydrofoil but the guy at west marine said it would cause drag and slow me down.... :-?

I guess thats the next thing to try, only $40 anyway....

Anybody run anything as big as a 15 on a 13er?


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I had a 6hp johnson on my first 13'r and it did OK on small waters and creeks even with 2 plus camping gear, however, I later got an 8hp johnson and the extra hp was appreciated with the same load conditions. I have a newer 13'r that I use the same 8 hp on and I had the porpoising problem too. I solved it with a sting ray jr and then I added a mini jacker to raise the motor a bit. The mini jacker is a fixed plate so you have figure out how high you want the motor. I have mine where the cavitation plate is even with the top of the drain hole on the stern, approximately 1-1/2 to 2 inches. Don't know mt speed yet, keep forgetting to GPS it. 
Alot of guys are running 9.9's and 9.8's and some 15's. do a search on here you should find plenty of comments.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

11mph with 2 guys from a 6hp 4stroke sounds about right to me. My 4hp 2stroke would push 2 of us about 8mph.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

merc 15 hp 2 stroke just wear your kill switch lanyard ;D

You'll run 24 or so solo and 21-22 with a full load


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 13 footer with a 6 hp Yamaha Four Stroke. I had the same issues until I realized it was just a weight distribution issue. Get a tiller handle extension. Get it long enough to stand up with your toes touching the center box and you will be amazed at the difference. You may want to get a grab bar or something, but I have no found it to be a big deal. Standing like this, I get close to 15mph. And believe it or not I can take about a foot of chop head on. If it gets too rough I will sit on the center box which SEEMS to give it a little more speed. Either way, fuel cast net and battery in the compartment ahead of the center box and your set.


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got my Stingray Jr today!!! ;D

Im planning on installing tomorrow and testing afterwards. Ill keep Yall posted about how it goes!

I think in addition to the stingray Im going to add a trolling motor and battery up front.

I figure thats enough weight to plane me out a bit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well i couldnt wait and went out to start fitting the Stingray Jr..

It does not fit, even if i cut all of the removable tabs its still too big... It looks like I could give it a trim but im not sure...

have any of you had this problem?


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fixed the problem today with an Atlantic SSt hydrofoil!! 

This foil literally doubled my speed!!! I clocked myself on GPS alone without the foil and the tank forward of the center livewell and I only achieved 8mph with bad bow rise. 

After installing the hydrofoil the bow came right down, I got on plane immediately, and best of all I now have a top speed of 16mph!!! 

I was blown away that it doubled my speed.... 

The only thing I can say is that even thought it was rated for "All" outboard motors, it did not fit my 2008 Tohatsu 6hp 4 stroke. 

After some coercing with my jigsaw and some 200 grit sandpaper it cooperated nicely. 

Now its time to figure out a removable front casting deck!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a 2006 13ft Gheenoe with a 15hp 2 stroke johnson. My Gheenoe was very stable with a hydrofoil and ran 29 Mph (GPS) with just me. Gheenoe ran about 24 mph with 2 people and full gear. Without hydrofoil it was just scary and will never do it again. Transom held up great.


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Do need a 15hp....im working on it lol


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

15 hp 2 stroke. I actually think that it does better on a 13 than the 15 because of the wider transom. You don't have to use all the throttle when solo but it comes in handy when having another person on board.


----------

